# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Powershot to DSLR mount

## Phil Ment

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:503931

There were several designs for a point and shoot to DSLR tripod, but none that I found allowed access to the battery and memory card while the camera was mounted. I solved the problem with this design. Memory card and battery access without taking the camera off the mount every time.


IMG_0708_preview_featured.jpg

IMG_0707_preview_featured.jpg

----------

